# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  caulking

## benjamin_wooten

Hello again everybody! In joining crate panels together, do you caulk all joints for moisture protection? If so, is there any particular type you use?

Very best, and thanks for the guidance!

BEN

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Ben,
There are different ways to seal joins. Some folks do use caulk not only as a seal but as an adhesive. The traditional thought though was that for the join itself you should use wood glue for maximum rigidity. Opinions vary on the topic. Also traditionally inside corners were taped joining together the different sheets of whatever liner you are using. Often if it is a one-way crate that is unlined it won't have a seal as long as it has a good glue joint.
The main thing with caulking is that it needs time to cure. I usually hear of silicone being used but since I don't/haven't used that method I can't name what type.
I know I have it listed in a document but I don't know exactly where or which one. Let me check around a bit.

----------


## benjamin_wooten

Yes, I've used wood glue and screws for the main joints . . . I'll use caulking to seal the joints and give it the weekend to cure up.

Thank you!

BEN

----------


## Bryan

Dear Benjamin,

We have always used white glue to seal our crate joins.  Not only does the white glue reinforce the crate construction, it will also provide an excellent moisture barrier between seams.  We have not had to add any additional caulking as long as enough glue is applied when nailing crate sides together to completely fill any gaps in the seams. We also use Pneumatic nail guns and glue coated nails and staples for our crate construction. The force applied by a Pneumatic nail gun, combined with the holding power of glue coated nails, compresses the crate sides tightly together -- virtually eliminating any gaps. Using the white glue completely fills any remaining spaces in seams providing a tight barrier against moisture and insect penetration.

Best regards,  Bryan Cooke

----------

